# Show us your Frillies!



## Stevo2 (Dec 9, 2010)

lol... sticking to the theme... :lol:

Here's my two


----------



## James..94 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice frilly's steve


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful... love 'em!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sesa-sayin (Dec 9, 2010)

1 4 year-old male NT, bred in Sydney, brought -up in a good Hindu/ Buddhist household, doing his morning meditation... 20 minutes.


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 9, 2010)

heres a few of mine


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 9, 2010)

some more


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 9, 2010)

and some feeding shots plus a frillie bite for the blood lovers


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 9, 2010)

one more


oopps thats not the right pic lol thats my first albino many years ago!!


----------



## XKiller (Dec 10, 2010)

This Guy was mine,




Shane


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's one from when I was doing some cleaning.




Donks would you mind posting a couple of photo's showing off your enclosures? They look awesome from what I can see and I'm toying with the idea of making some changes to mine.


----------



## Reptile-Man (Dec 10, 2010)

wow,
beautiful. 
Q: where in qld can you purchase these?
how much do they cost?
what are their requirements?


----------



## Niall (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are my Adults.


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry Robbo, i dont think i have any pics of enclosures on this comp and they are all old pics as i live in WA now. i build all my own enclosures and just modify them for what ever species im keeping.

cheers

donks


----------



## Stevo2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Reptile-Man said:


> wow,
> beautiful.
> Q: where in qld can you purchase these?
> how much do they cost?
> what are their requirements?


 
From breeders - you generally wont find them in shops. Putting up WTB ads is probably the easiest way.
Average cost for a young-un $400-$500
Pretty much the same care requirements as a beardy, but the need much more vertical space for climbing and dont care much for veggies (who does, I mean really..!)...


Here's a shot of my two from this afternoon -


----------



## jesskie (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow great pictures, those frillies are amazing..


----------



## ddgeckosg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm really surprised. I didn't think they were allowed to be kept period. They look awesome though and have such great character looking at the pictures!


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 17, 2010)

No problems donks, just looking for ideas on what sort of set-up people have for their climbing branches. Mine spend very little time on their main branch so I'm looking to swap it out for something they can get their claws more easily. The massive branch you have in a few of the pics looks great, bigger than I was thinking but I like it.


----------

